# coaptite injection,cystoscopy



## ncantello

How would you code the following for stress incontinence?  Using IV sedation a 21 French rigid cystoscope was inserted into the urethra anda dvanced to the level of the bladder neck w/o difficulty.  Two full syringes of coaptite were injected at 6 and 3 o'clock.  Bulking was noted.  There was some coaptite in the bladder noted as well.  the scope was removed and patient transferred to pacu in stable condition.

Would it be: 52000, 51715-59, L8606 (or L8603)?


----------



## daniel

ncantello said:


> coaptite in the bladder


51715 only. 52000 not allowed per CCI edit.


----------

